# ملفات مميزة



## Eng.Eagle (13 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم هذه بعض المناقشات عن ادارة الانتاج
الرقم السري 160974


----------



## Eng.Eagle (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*production management*

الرقم السري هو 160974
ارجو الاستفاده منها 
اخوكم في الله


----------



## Eng.Eagle (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*كمان هي ملفات*

طبعا هاي السلسة من الملفات هي مساق يدرس في الجامعه المكتوب اسفل الصفحات
الرقم السري 160974


----------



## Eng.Eagle (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*وهي كمان اخر ملف*

الرقم السري 160974


----------



## المهندسة المعلمة (13 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوعات المفيدة


----------



## صناعي1 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

سلمت يداك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.KSU (17 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير أفدتني كثيرا 

سلمت يداك


----------



## مهندس فيلسوف (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية جبت هذي الملفات في الوقت المناسب 
مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور جدا جـــــــــــــــدا


----------



## Eng.Eagle (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*بعض تمارين في اداة المشاريع project management*

مشاهدة المرفق project-exercise.pdf
الرقم السري 160974


----------



## Eng.Eagle (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*simulation with hand ex.*

السلام عليكم 
ارحو الاستفاده من هذه الامثله في المحاكاه
الامثله محلوله باليد 
ولكن يمكن حلها باستخدام بعد البرامج الخاصه بالمحاكاه مثل الارينا والبرومودل ودسموس وغيرها
اخوكم


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (24 نوفمبر 2008)

رائع 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## غاده 2008 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

رائع جدا......


----------



## غاده 2008 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

ملف مفيد جدا


----------



## Eng.Eagle (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*project management*

السلام عليكم 
ارجو الاستفاده
DownloadLink: http://rapidshare.com/files/167031379/v-project_management_ws_0607_engl.pdf

اخوكم


----------



## Eng.Eagle (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*الرقم السري*

السلام عليكم
انسيت اكتب الرقم السري
160974
اخوكم


----------



## mnci (24 نوفمبر 2008)

Project Management Guidebook
or
_http://carsnology.blogspot.com/2008/11/project-management-guidebook.html_


----------



## Eng.Eagle (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*ارجو التثبيت "Operation Management "*

السلام عليكم 
هذا الملف موجود فيه مواد مفيده جدا 
وحلول اسئله 
و...........
و ...........
File: Opration Management.rar
DownloadLink: http://rapidshare.com/files/167223183/Opration_Management.rar

ارجو الاستفاده
والله من وراء القصد
اخوكم


----------



## م. ام ليمارا (30 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## احمد 77 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس أمجد (7 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا أخي العزيز


----------



## سعد الكناني (8 ديسمبر 2008)

عاشت الايادي العربية 
اخواني سنو قصة الكود السري 
ليش ماعندي كود 
عذرا لأني كنت مشغول في الفترة الماضية


----------



## sea_hacker (17 ديسمبر 2008)

cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## عاطف المتعلم (27 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المختار الأبيض (8 يناير 2009)

ملفات رائعة و مشكور على هذا الجهد المتميز و بارك الله فيك ....


----------



## o0-Engineer-0o (18 يناير 2009)

تسلم الشيخ


----------



## o0-Engineer-0o (12 فبراير 2009)

والله مواضيع شيقه ورائعه


----------



## خالد1390 (22 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## brain storming (22 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## dot4 (23 أبريل 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه استفدنا كثير


----------



## م البسيسي (30 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## م_ خليل (9 مايو 2009)

هذا المنتدى يبهرنى بكم المعلومات الموجودة به ولكن رابط الرابيد شير لايعمل لكن على كل الاحوال جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## casper017 (20 مايو 2009)

يعطيك العافية....
لكن الملفات لم تعمل معي
وتظهر بحجم موحد (36 كيلوبايت) ولا تعمل


----------



## فاتح روما (20 مايو 2009)

مشكووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

